# I would like a list/(preferably with links) of every single gto body kit that exists



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

NO NEED TO SWEAT IT, DON'T WORRY IF YOU'VE HEARD THIS POST A MILLION TIMES, JUST INTERESTED IN A QUICK LIST, HOPEFULLY WITH LINKS ATTATCHED OF ALL OF THE GTO BODY KITS! i'd also like to know how much they cost and where to find them if possible. thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Caps lock is like yelling at us, why are you yelling at us??

...and have you ever tried google?? Seriously, google is your friend.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

RA6
RMR
RK Sport
SAP

Only ones realyl avail is RK sport and SAP(discontinued from GM but you can find them used or reproductions)


----------



## gTOOmuch (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome! thanks jpalamar! hmm i did know about those, assumed rk was really the only one, but was wondering if i missed some. looks like the rk is the best value? i wonder if there is like a g8 body kit for the gto to give it a more updated look. well looks like the rk sport is the one for me!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like the RMR kit but I've only found it for sale at like 2 places at most so if I get it, instal it, and it cracks or something getting a replacment will suck. Plus its $2000+.

I like the RK kit but hate their hood.


----------

